# RUMOR- (IGN) Devs say 3DS close to PS3/360 specs



## granville (Jun 5, 2010)

Here's a brand new Nintendo 3DS rumor to get your excitement for E3 going. Or maybe just to crush your dreams when it turns out to be fake, which i'm willing to stake my reputation on it being so. Nevertheless, as reported word for word, here we go-



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Several developers that have experienced 3DS in its current form have reported, off the record, that it has processing capabilities that far exceed the Nintendo Wii and bring the device with abilities that are close to HD consoles such as PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360. According to several developer sources, the 3DS device is not using the NVIDIA Tegra mobile chipset, a rumor that's been floating around since 2009. - IGN



Now this is IGN we're talking about. I find this statement extremely unlikely, like foolishly so. I'm going to go ahead and say i don't believe this for a single second. I'm honestly sick of all the misinformation and rumors we've got spreading around about the 3DS. This seems another one of them, from IGN no less. If they turn out to be right, i will gain a new found respect for IGNorant. If not, well lets just say i won't be surprised and their IGNorance stands clearer than ever...

I'm not one to deal in absolutes by saying "so and so" is completely untrue without some sort of proof. But really IGN? A handheld by Nintendo, more powerful than your current gen console, with capabilities comparable to HD consoles? I'm going to break my rule here and say NOT A CHANCE. This sounds like some little graphics whore kid's wet dream venting or something. If it turns out to be true, i will admit i'm wrong and never bash IGN or make hasty assumptions again. But i honestly think this is complete bollocks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So unless you're very naive (which i mean in the nicest way possible), i assume i don't have to point out RUMOR OMG RUMOR, TAKE LARGE TABLESPOONS OF SALT!!!
 It still stands that we know absolutely NOTHING about the processing power of the 3DS. Tegra rumors are still rumors, this is a rumor, everything you've heard about tech specs are rumors. For all we know, the system might just be Dreamcast caliber, more or less, whatever.
http://gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=125964


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 5, 2010)

omg omg omg 

too much for a handheld


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm so calling BS on this! Seriously 360/PS3 levels on a handheld? ... If true I'm guessing battery life is 1hr.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jun 5, 2010)

And i'm guessing the price will be well above the PSP2 price. A first for Nintendo. Their handhelds and consoles have always been cheap


----------



## zeromac (Jun 5, 2010)

Can't wait for the 3DS at E3 to see if this is true

3DS is going to a first week purchase for me definatly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm even going to trade in my DSL to discount the price since i feel we're leaving the whole 'DS platform' but it will be good to see 3DS having DS backwards compatiblity anyways so it'll be good trading in my DSL for a 3DS


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2010)

.


----------



## Njrg (Jun 5, 2010)

I call fake on this.

Nintendo are known for "quality" and at the same time known for "half-assery"

They're going to created something amazing that's going to be borderline obsolete before its even in my hands.

In no way is Nin10doh going to create a hand held that is closer to 360 than their Wii is.


----------



## granville (Jun 5, 2010)

I suggest people here that see this avoid spreading this around since we don't know how true it is. There are too many rumors already and if the 3DS doesn't meet the high expectations, people will end up being pissed. I'm kind of unsure if i should have even made this topic too...

Nintendo also learned long ago not to give a shit about technical power. Now they just make whatever is cheap and sells really well. And i doubt a "PS3 portable" is either cost effective for them, nor would it turn profits at the high price they'd have to set for it. Plus it would drain batteries like lightning.


----------



## Range-TE (Jun 5, 2010)

stronger than the wii? 
on ps3/360 level?

nah, 
i'm predicting Gamecube level graphics (and that's already good enough for me)
if this is true and nintendo have found a way to keep their prices low (around 200$) then i would be so fuckin amazed


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 5, 2010)

Maybe... I say MAYBE this "unbelievable" processing capabilities are used only to render the 3D graphics. That doesn’t mean at all that we could enjoy PS3/360 HD graphics in this upcoming handheld.

Anyway... remember this:
Gameboy----------------------------NES
Gameboy Advance-----------------SNES
Nintendo DS-------------------------N64 (almost)
Nintendo 3DS-----------------------???? (figure out yourself)


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 5, 2010)

yeah right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rumors will always be rumors i suppose 

:/


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jun 5, 2010)

I'd like for this to be true, as it would be awesome to have a portable system from Nintendo with that kind of power (I could care less if the PSP2 had it, though)... and while the 360 will be 5 years old when the 3DS comes out, and the Wii/PS3 both 4 years, I don't think that's quite enough time for the hardware necessary to pull off the power of any of them (at least for the PS3 and 360) in a handheld while remaining cost-effective.

That said, I'd love it if this were true.  Also, it seems foolish for IGN (whatever you may think of them, it's still a relatively large site) to release such an unbelievable rumour unless they have some good reason for thinking it's true.

Whatever the case, I'm now not going to be surprised if the 3DS does feature Gamecube-level power, anyway.  In all honesty, a portable Gamecube seems like enough power for a handheld system at this point in time... though I wouldn't say no to a 3DS that was somewhere between the Wii and 360.  The article only says the rumour is that it's better than the Wii, and who knows what the person who said this considers "close to" the power of a 360/PS3.  Maybe they only mean mid-range between the Wii and 360.


----------



## syko5150 (Jun 5, 2010)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> Maybe... I say MAYBE this "unbelievable" processing capabilities are used only to render the 3D graphics. That doesn’t mean at all that we could enjoy PS3/360 HD graphics in this upcoming handheld.
> 
> Anyway... remember this:
> Gameboy----------------------------NES
> ...


lol with this it would be 
Nintendo 3DS-------------------Gamecube
Future Nintendo Handheld-----------------Wii

lol


----------



## Chanser (Jun 5, 2010)

I heard the 3DS is a transformer in disguise. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway Nintendo first priority is the technology cheap enough to produce.


----------



## dudereno (Jun 5, 2010)

The 3DS will be a undoubted success. Even using the whithered technology philosophy. Its been roughly 5 years since the launch of the original DS. During that time period, the trickle down effect of tech kit/price has been substantial. If they use a bog standard Tegra chip, the clockrate jump will be huge. Add to this a RAM increase from the original 4megs to say a conservative guessimate of 64meg.

HD visuals might be a tall order but surely this will be constrained by the LCD resolution given the size of the screens. But considering what has been achieved on the DS so far in terms of excellent software, Dementium 2, Trackmania, MariokartDS etc.  I have high hopes for the 3DS as long as it is supported by talented Devs like Intelligent systems, Firebrand, Renegade kid, Atlus..etc etc..


----------



## thebsharp (Jun 5, 2010)

Well, I do believe that it'll get a significant boost in power, just for the reason it's going to be 3D. Not only does it need the added horsepower to improve the graphics like everyone demands of Nintendo, but it may also need to produce said graphics twice to create the 3D effect (depending on what route Nintendo takes for that).

Lots of horsepower under the hood definitely doesn't have to translate into HD graphics.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jun 5, 2010)

HD gaming on a 3.x" screen would be pointless, whatever kind of processing power it has.  Anyway, the parallax barrier touchscreens being manufactured by Sharp that are rumoured to be used in the 3DS come in 854x480 resolution, which would about match the Wii's 480p output.  Even that resolution is a massive jump from the DS, and still quite a big leap beyond the PSP.

Whatever the 3DS' processing power is used for (however much it ends up having), undoubtedly some of it will be to render the images required for the stereoscopic effect.  If both screens are parallax barrier, then it'll need to produce 4... if only one is 3-D it'll still need to put out 3.  Hopefully both screens are touch, though.


----------



## Theraima (Jun 5, 2010)

Wat.


No way Ninty is building abomination like that, I wont buy a box with two screens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





But even if it would be even close to PS3/360 specs, that's awesome. Tho the battery's lifespan is a whole another thing.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 5, 2010)

I don't understand why people are thinking this may be true...

consoles as big as a 360 and a PS3 in handheld >? 

HIGHLY DOUBT THAT IS POSSIBLE

we haven't exactly have come close to minimizing the PS2 into a handheld let alone a PS3 or 360.

unless Nintendo have found some super cheap, yet powerful "element" that has helped them to do so then it's a completely different thing

still, complete bull shit if you ask me


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jun 5, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> we haven't exactly have come close to minimizing the PS2 into a handheld let alone a PS3 or 360.



_That_ wouldn't exactly be challenging at this point in time.  The only reason it hasn't been done is because a new handheld generation hasn't been released for 6 years.


----------



## Gman 101 (Jun 5, 2010)

... Even Nvidia's Tegra could do that kind of crazy graphics for a handheld... too many technical problems involved with a chip like that: heat, power consumption etc. If it passes as something slightly better than PS2 I'd believe it (at an acceptable resolution like 800x640, unlike the current crap on the DS). I doubt Ninty would be able to get Xbox or Gamecube graphics, since that hasn't been developed yet. Ninty isn't known for creating their own graphics chips (Gamecube and Wii using ATI graphics, and the DS using the ARM processor), and the current leader in ultra mobile solutions is Tegra, which isn't at Gamecube level graphics. Only time will tell...


----------



## Zantheo (Jun 5, 2010)

If you ask me, I'd stay happy with Gamecube graphics...


----------



## lolzed (Jun 5, 2010)

probably fake.
Ninty loves making cheap,fun stuff.Not hardcore gaming.

But if they do,I wouldn't mind playing a portable xbox


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 5, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> I'm so calling BS on this! Seriously 360/PS3 levels on a handheld? ... If true I'm guessing battery life is 1hr.



or maybe 1/2 hour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But if it is true, then inb4 flood of ps1/2/psp emulations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But like all other nintendo products, haha, i wish that's true, maybe in 3 handhelds versions later


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 5, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> BoxShot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's with a super bulky battery that sticks out like a sore thumb. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well the psp can play ps1 games near perfectly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm expecting it to be on that level or higher. Though its only a hope.


----------



## Frogman (Jun 5, 2010)

[b said:
			
		

> GoichiMiyamoto[/b] from gonintendo site]
> People, lets sit and think first.
> 
> Remember everyone. Wii actually ISN'T all that weak. If you read Iwata Asks a while back, Wii is actually made with (at the time when PS3 came out) state of the art hardware. Nintendo even said they could have used that hardware to make Wii a beast of a polygon pushing machine, but they decided to use that power to make Wii more efficient in terms of using power, Wiiconnect24, and various other areas for Wii.
> ...



i think this guy knows what hes on about


----------



## Gnargle (Jun 5, 2010)

This doesn't make any sense whatsoever. A handheld more powerful than their home console? They must be kidding.


----------



## nutella (Jun 5, 2010)

*Achoo*... Oh my, excuse me... *Achoo*... I think I'm allergic to this bullshit right here.

Even if it can be done, I just don't see Nintendo doing it.

EDIT: Just read some of these posts. I retract my statement.


----------



## Veho (Jun 5, 2010)

*IGN.* 'Nuff said. 


Rumors bring all the boys to the yard, and damn right, that increases their ad revenue. I can teach you, but I have to charge.


----------



## Gnargle (Jun 5, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> *IGN.* 'Nuff said.
> 
> 
> Rumors bring all the boys to the yard, and damn right, that increases their ad revenue. I can teach you, but I have to charge.


By posting more ads.


----------



## doeo (Jun 5, 2010)

Daaaah!
E3 in 11 days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Me wantz to noe.
ign bein' one of de most famous websites.
I doubt they would lie but... a handheld as good as a 360?!
I actually believe this might be true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I always have faith in Ninty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Guys just wait for the 3DS lite, or the 3DSi. Possibly a 3DSi XL too


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jun 5, 2010)

Almost certainly fake, unless Nintendo made a technological breakthrough or don't mind charging $600+


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jun 5, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Well the psp can play ps1 games near perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The PSP is as old as the DS... there's no way the 3DS is shooting for _that_ goal; it'll be much more powerful than the PSP.  The 360/PS3 stuff doesn't sound likely, but Gamecube-esque does.


----------



## XtremeCore (Jun 5, 2010)

Erm, am i the only one who believes this?

I've a feeling that 3DS is gonna be like GameCube - both featuring powerful hardware ... but too bad for GameCube. It's (hidden) potential of powerful gfx chip which actually supports 3D was not discovered.

I would +1 for this article


----------



## Hotzdevil (Jun 5, 2010)

Man just Imagine a Behemoth (FF series monster) in your hands if the news turns out to be true, which is pretty unlikely..


----------



## Neko (Jun 5, 2010)

This is one of the most unrealistic rumors ever, but it might use the POWERVR SGX Series5 GPU's.
The iPad uses the SGX535 so if the 3DS gets the SGX540 (twice the power) it would be able to archieve really awesome graphics, expecially because the screens are running on a really small resolution.


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 5, 2010)

Hope it's not too powerful.  The PSP had that problem and it meant devs just kept trying to make home console games on a handheld.


----------



## doeo (Jun 5, 2010)

XtremeCore said:
			
		

> Erm, _*am i the only one who believes this?*_
> 
> I've a feeling that 3DS is gonna be like GameCube - both featuring powerful hardware ... but too bad for GameCube. It's (hidden) potential of powerful gfx chip which actually supports 3D was not discovered.
> 
> I would +1 for this article



Nope, I already mentioned in my post at the top, I believe it too.
This'll get our hopes up for sure.


----------



## nutella (Jun 5, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Hope it's not too powerful.  The PSP had that problem and it meant devs just kept trying to make home console games on a handheld.


Thank God SOME people understand that.


----------



## Depravo (Jun 5, 2010)

The rumour was probably started by Sony so that when the *real* 3DS specs are released all the disappointed idiots who believed the rumour will go buy a PissPee instead.


----------



## Gnargle (Jun 5, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Hope it's not too powerful.  The PSP had that problem and it meant devs just kept trying to make home console games on a handheld.


True dat.

This resulted in all the games being unplayable because the joystick included on the PSP was shite. Please, Nintendo, include joysticks (2 of them!) and make them good.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jun 5, 2010)

That is not possible.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jun 5, 2010)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> That is not possible.


Its possible all right, at a mega price.

One noone will be willing to pay.


----------



## HBK (Jun 5, 2010)

HaniKazmi said:
			
		

> coolbho3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You just say that now...when the PS3 came out people were bitching about the price: they lowered it a bit, and then sales came reeling in.

If this is true, which I doubt.


----------



## Juanmatron (Jun 5, 2010)

FAKE FAKE FAKE. ITS FUCKING AWESOME TO BE TRUE.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 5, 2010)

Wow, Nintendo has just released a picture of the 3DS, makes me believe this rumour more and more


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jun 5, 2010)

HBK said:
			
		

> HaniKazmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they release it at around $600, and lower it soon after sure. However, Nintendo usually likes to make a profit off their systems and I doubt many people will buy it for $800 or more.


----------



## Depravo (Jun 5, 2010)

Talaria said:
			
		

> Wow, Nintendo has just released a picture of the 3DS, makes me believe this rumour more and more


You can't argue with evidence like that.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 5, 2010)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> That is not possible.


This. It's just plain impossible (yet) for a handheld to have PS3-like specs.


----------



## Depravo (Jun 5, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> coolbho3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That depends how big your hands are.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 5, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good point. I can already imagine holding a PS3 as a handheld now. Awesome.


----------



## logical thinker (Jun 5, 2010)

My opinion about the rumor (of which I only read the title, I won't even bother to read the rest):


----------



## Njrg (Jun 5, 2010)

logical thinker said:
			
		

> My opinion about the rumor (of which I only read the title, I won't even bother to read the rest):


----------



## Gnargle (Jun 5, 2010)

Nintendo is rumored to be using Sharp's 3.4" 3d Parallax Barrier touchscreens
They run at 854x480 (WVGA) resolution
The 3DS will have two of them (supposedly)
That means that the 3DS will have to have the power to output at least 819,840 pixels of resolution
The Wii's maximum resolution is 720*480 (over component, 16:9 ratio), or 345,600 pixels of resolution
The PS3 and Xbox 360's best looking titles still only just render at 720p, or 1280x720, or 921,600 pixels of resolution
The 3DS will be rendering at 2 2/3s times the resolution of the Wii, and 0.889 times the resolution of some of the best looking xbox 360 and PS3 titles (yes, there are 1080p/i native titles, but they look like crap [Saints Row, Lego Star Wars, etc], better looking Titles like MW2 and Mass Effect render at 720p or below)
So, this means that it will easily outclass the Gamecube and Wii just purely on the fact that it HAS to be more powerful to keep up. It will probably EASILY outclass the PS2 as well (since the PS2 is indeed weaker than the Gamecube).
The next step up from the last gen+wii is the xbox 360 and PS3. So, the 3DS will be in a tier just below the 360 and PS3, but way above that of the last gen consoles+Wii

The Wii pushes ~61GFLoPs of power all things said and done. It does this at 480p resolutions.
Imagine the power the 3DS is going to have to be able to push to even just get n64 level graphics at > 2 2/3s times that resolution.

The 3DS will overpower the Wii, placing it ahead of last gen consoles+the wii, making it just one small tier below the current modern home consoles, and a tier still above the older ones. 
The 3DS is going to be a fucking powerhouse.

Thankyou /v/, for informing me.

This kinda makes sense, I suppose, but what in the name of fuck is this thing gonna cost?


----------



## clegion (Jun 5, 2010)

yes i call bullshit on the "close" definition


----------



## worlok375 (Jun 5, 2010)

Gnargle said:
			
		

> better looking Titles like MW2 and Mass Effect render at 720p or below



On my ps3 MW2 runs at 1080...


----------



## Gnargle (Jun 5, 2010)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> Gnargle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? Confirmation?

Just because the cable at the back of your tele is HDMI 1080p, doesn't mean games render at that.


----------



## Mid123 (Jun 5, 2010)

Really excited for the 3ds regardless of whether this is complete bullshit or not


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 5, 2010)

Mid123 said:
			
		

> Really excited for the 3ds regardless of whether this is complete bullshit or not


+1

,but I do not really believe this :/


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 5, 2010)

Epic if true, but I'm thinking it's an exaggeration, pretty much.

Even if it is true, they shouldn't sacrifice battery life for it.


----------



## Goli (Jun 5, 2010)

Even if it isn't it will be kind of weird having 2 handhelds that are close to, or even surpass if this turns out true, Wii in terms of "processing capabilities".


----------



## Cablephish (Jun 5, 2010)

Gnargle said:
			
		

> worlok375 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whenever I play MW2, it doesn't change to 720p, like when I play Little Big Planet, it actually switchs from 1080p from the hub to 1080p when I play MW2. I'm sure my television wouldn't tell me a blatant lie.


----------



## Gnargle (Jun 5, 2010)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> Gnargle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We should interrogate it.


----------



## Cablephish (Jun 5, 2010)

Gnargle said:
			
		

> Cablephish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stay away from my television.


----------



## zuron7 (Jun 5, 2010)

How in the world are they going to fit such heavy stuff into such a tiny thing.Even if they do manage to make it and fit it in a pocket the price is definitely going to be exorbitant.

If this is true the size is going to be the minimum the size of the DSi XL and Nintendo better make the 3DS as fun as the previous generations.


----------



## qdog82 (Jun 5, 2010)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> Gnargle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MW2's native resolution is 600P, your ps3 or 360 just upscales it to 1080p

http://www.gamezine.co.uk/news/games/c/cal...036;1314777.htm


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jun 5, 2010)

*ahcoo!*

Ugh, sorry about that. I'm allergic to bullshit.


----------



## XLarge (Jun 5, 2010)

would be really dumb for nintendo to skip a generation

higher production costs
+
same sales
=
loss/not as much profit


----------



## monkat (Jun 5, 2010)

Well if they want to make it 3D and have superior graphics to the DS, they need to make it more than twice as possible (about gamecube without 3D). Probably not too realistic to say PS3/360 power, but yeah.


----------



## Mid123 (Jun 5, 2010)

I just dont see why nintendo would do this,they already have the money making formula of making consoles/handhelds for relatively cheap and selling at cheaper prices than their competitors.Why would would they change it now?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 5, 2010)

An handheld with PS3/Xbox 360 tech?

Yeah, no. This is a rumor and nothing more.


----------



## jonesman99 (Jun 5, 2010)

Mid123 said:
			
		

> I just dont see why nintendo would do this,they already have the money making formula of making consoles/handhelds for relatively cheap and selling at cheaper prices than their competitors.Why would would they change it now?



I dont see any thing wrong with changing the formula every now and then. Especially if not by that much. and besides when they first started with the DS they said it would be able to create games that had the capabilities of the n64, but most of it was shovelware. About 5-7% was of that quality and about 3-5% was made by their 1st party companies.

Maybe they want to escape the way the games are just so easily made and released on their handhelds.


----------



## Porygon-X (Jun 5, 2010)

PS3 and Xbox 360 specs on a handheld? Wow.

Even if this isn't true, I'll still get the 3DS.

How big is the handheld gonna be?


----------



## Hakoda (Jun 5, 2010)

They forgot to mention the 3DS can play Blu-ray.


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 5, 2010)

A year ago I read an article, that stated a cellphone with ps3 graphics wouldn't be possible for 10 years. Not w/o seriously drain the battery and over heating every 5 mins anyway. They did say a O-xbox/wii would be possible within 1-3 years though. I bet it's processing power is between the cube and wii, but closer to the wii. However with the 3d in use it be powered down to closer to the cube.


----------



## YayMii (Jun 5, 2010)

I doubt that this is true.
*hopes that the 3DS isn't as bulky as the Sega handhelds*


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jun 5, 2010)

HaniKazmi said:
			
		

> coolbho3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*It's not possible within the thermal envelope and low power requirements of a handheld.

Period.*

Tell me: conceivably what processor _can_ they throw into it? No ARM chip is as powerful as what's in the 360 or PS3. No x86 chip can meet those power requirements, even the new ULV 32nm processors from Intel. No IBM chip can either. And what about the GPU? You need something about as powerful as a Geforce 7800 in there. How the hell are you going to cool it?

Fans?

Look, when I say it's not possible, I mean it. At least not literally *nearly *as powerful as the PS3/360.

The Tegra 2 is a multi-core ARM Cortex paired with a nice GPU, which is realistically still much slower than either of the current generation HD consoles. It can do HD output via HDMI or something, sure, but it sure can't render a complex game of that caliber in 720p.


----------



## Justin121994 (Jun 5, 2010)

I bet only one screens going to have 3d...Just like they did with the touch screen...
Thought that was gay though..


----------



## Toader (Jun 5, 2010)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> They forgot to mention the 3DS can play Blu-ray.


+1


----------



## Deleted-247497 (Jun 5, 2010)

BULLLL lol there is nooo freakin way hahaha wtf will they do with that kind of processing power if its not even hd (lol 1080p 4 inch screen) yeah if this was true it would cost like >$9000.

I'm guessing/hoping for gamecube graphics, which would be awesome for a handheld


----------



## Nollog (Jun 5, 2010)

Yea, they said it "far exceed the Nintendo Wii" and give it abilities "close to HD consoles".
That doesn't mean it's a PS3 in a DSi shell.
It simply means it's more powerful than a Wii, and not as powerful as an Xbox360 or PS3.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jun 5, 2010)

the battery will be fine just keep spares in a fanny pack


----------



## XLarge (Jun 5, 2010)

don't take this litteraly

everything looks better on a smaller screen

plus with the 3d i'm sure it will look a heck of a lot better resulting in ps3/xbox360ish graphics BY LOOKS but under the hood probably something gamecubeish


----------



## Gnargle (Jun 5, 2010)

snico1995 said:
			
		

> BULLLL lol there is nooo freakin way hahaha wtf will they do with that kind of processing power if its not even hd (lol 1080p 4 inch screen) yeah if this was true it would cost like >$9000.
> 
> I'm guessing/hoping for gamecube graphics, which would be awesome for a handheld



Read my post on page 4.

Sorry, that's the only way it's gonna even get close to GC graphics.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 5, 2010)

Gnargle said:
			
		

> Nintendo is rumored to be using Sharp's 3.4" 3d Parallax Barrier touchscreens
> They run at 854x480 (WVGA) resolution
> *The 3DS will have two of them (supposedly)*


Apart from that dev kit that clearly showed one Sharp screen and one normal DSi sized screen.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 5, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Gnargle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was a supposed prototype, nothing was set in stone.

Besides, wouldn't that look a bit odd?


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jun 5, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Gnargle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That wasn't necessarily a devkit (it was only some kind of patent application for the wi-fi features, which the size and type of screens is irrelevent), and even the article states that the older screen was probably just a holdover and would be changed.  It would make no sense from an aesthetic standpoint for the 3DS to have two differently-sized screens.  Whether they both have parallax barrier 3-D and touch, or whether the 3-D is limited to the top screen, both screens will undoubtedly be the same size.


----------



## hova1 (Jun 5, 2010)

i actually believe it, it's not surprising actually because Nintendo made much more money with the DS than any other handheld/console from Nintendo. With this move they're screaming for AAA titles from Take2, Activison and EA.


----------



## gothicall (Jun 5, 2010)

Please remember, Nintendo has the policy of fun everytime first, graphics and resolutions comes like an adition, so that rumor can be true, but the most probably is not. The only truth is that Nintendo will win the fight with their playability.

NDS vs PSP
Wii vs 360 and PS3
GB vs Game Gear


----------



## TyRaNtM (Jun 5, 2010)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> They forgot to mention the 3DS can play Blu-ray.



They obviously forget about that, because 3DS will have usb ports and you can connect a external blu ray player.


----------



## Livin in a box (Jun 5, 2010)

It just won't happen- imagine the power required, imagine the heat generated by the GPU and CPU...Just..no...

aaaand...1,000TH POST!


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jun 6, 2010)

If they manage to squeeze 7 SPE Cell Processors into a handheld, then we'll talk.

Other then that, I call bullshit on their claim


----------



## 754boy (Jun 6, 2010)

Lmao, no way in hell would a NINTENDO handheld be this powerful. No way lol.


----------



## zeromac (Jun 6, 2010)

Guys what the fuck does the interpertation of *close to* mean to you guys?
It's close to, *NOT* exactly freaking par with 360 or PS3 so those people shouting 
"Omg you need to fit this and that into it to make it that powerful" it's *NOT* going to be as powerful as the PS3 or 360 so stop saying you need this and that in it to make it one


----------



## Gore (Jun 6, 2010)

If only, if only.
That's all I have to say.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 6, 2010)

I really dont care for all these rumors. Whats the point of putting in so much hype when the actual reveal is just two weeks away. I can understand rumors for games like Zelda and Brawl when everything is unclear and wont be completely clear until release date. But this is different. Everything we need to know will be found out in a few days. Just wait.


----------



## ore0 (Jun 6, 2010)

TyRaNtM said:
			
		

> Hakoda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's ridiculous.

It will have a blu ray player built in


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 6, 2010)

TyRaNtM said:
			
		

> They obviously forget about that, because 3DS will have usb ports and you can connect a external blu ray player.


Even a single USB port on it would be awesome.

I guess the SD slot will suffice for my file transfer needs.


----------



## deka01 (Jun 6, 2010)

As Sheldon would say its complete hokem


----------



## zeromac (Jun 6, 2010)

deka01 said:
			
		

> As Sheldon would say its complete hokem


Buzzinger!


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 6, 2010)

People need to take into account that Nintendo are not developing a new hand held device alone, Nvidia is pushing a new mobile graphics chip for smaller devices with this system, any notion that it won't be good for mobile visual purposes is foolish. While Nvidia isn't exactly the most cost efficient company for graphics technology, I can't see them making something weaksauce that is extremely inferior to the GC, I would expect it to be on par at least.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 6, 2010)

the only thing that I want is gamecube graphics and a change of name
"GAMEBOY 3D" will be awesome!!!!!!!!!!!! But that is not going to happend


----------



## T3GZdev (Jun 6, 2010)

cant wait for 3DS, im getting on launch date.
i wonder what metroid 3DS, Pokemon 3DS, Pikmin 3DS, Call of Duty 3DS, dementium 3DS, nintendogs 3DS, mariokart 3DS, & Zelda 3DS are gonna be like?


----------



## T3GZdev (Jun 6, 2010)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> the only thing that I want is gamecube graphics and a change of name
> "GAMEBOY 3D" will be awesome!!!!!!!!!!!! But that is not going to happend


what would be awesome is is nintendo instead released 2 handhelds instead of 1, N 3DS (being DS3) & GBM 3D (gameboy micro 3D) both have up dated graphics, 3DS backwards with DS & DSi games. GBM 3D being backwards compatible with gameboy trugh GBA games & the 1 screen (& not as small as gameboy micro). both supporting 3D, powerful graphics & existing along side eachother & give people choices DS or Gameboy. everyone wins.


----------



## T3GZdev (Jun 6, 2010)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> Maybe... I say MAYBE this "unbelievable" processing capabilities are used only to render the 3D graphics. That doesn’t mean at all that we could enjoy PS3/360 HD graphics in this upcoming handheld.
> 
> Anyway... remember this:
> Gameboy----------------------------NES
> ...



ha i have noteced those resemblances, even the expansion pask part for DS(add 4MB of RAM) matches the expansion pack for n64(adds 4 MB of RAM), i hear 3DS is gonna be over gamecube graphics, but if it is using that nvidia chip than its gonna be more like wii but with hd, but now it seems to be even more powerful. weel just have to wait until e3.


----------



## XLarge (Jun 6, 2010)

ore0 said:
			
		

> TyRaNtM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck that man, it will have 2 blu-ray players in it

NO
fuck that

3 blu-ray players


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jun 6, 2010)

XLarge said:
			
		

> ore0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly, it's called *3*ds so it's obviously gonna have *3* blu ray players in it. Duh.

About the rumor, I have no idea it's true, but who knows the 3DS might be a powerhouse able to blow the wii out the water, only time (or e3) will tell.


----------



## DeadLocked (Jun 6, 2010)

IGN?! NOT APRIL?!?!
I don't care so long as it's more powerful than the first DS and not just a stupid reiteration that splits up the colours to blue and red and we really do have to wear blue and red glasses...

Do Nintendo even have the technology to match a 360 or PS3 in a normal console let alone a handheld? Even laptops (excluding alienware and gaming laptops) don't have the power to match a 360 or PS3 (even though they only said graphics close to) so I will disregard this rumour as a bad joke until I see pics&vid.

*If SONY or MICROSOFT released information about a handheld they were developing and said it came close to the 360 or PS3 I would probably fall for it since the 360 is pushing 5 nearly 6 if I'm correct and PS3 is 3 ish.*
Likely Nintendo got some scientists to make the technology run on air or this is fake but like I said. :/


----------



## GundamXXX (Jun 6, 2010)

Its IGN... a site thats been trying to claim gamenoticeablenews over Gamespot for years now. Theyd do anything to get publicity hence I dont believe their gamenews anymore unless its confirmed on Gamespot or another big time site

This I find unbelievable. If the possibility was there to make a cheap handheld, its Nintendo so ofcourse its gunna be cheap, with the power of the current gen consoles the PSP2 would have been released by now

But then again Ive been wrong before


----------



## bnwchbammer (Jun 6, 2010)

We've just got to wait now. It's hardly worth arguing about it, though I guess that's what the internet is for. It's insane enough that it's got 3D capabilities, as many of you have said, there needs to be a lot of power to have two screens that output in 3D, so perhaps it's just a misunderstanding. Not long to wait now though!


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 7, 2010)

as miyamoto (from temp) said, power in its internals not externals
u can say a laptop is more powerful than a desktop because it has more specs (says 4gb to 3gb and dual core 2 to regular dual core) but if u were to run the windows ratings, u would see that it would either be equal or laptop going slightly up or down... if the specs are same then definitely u would see laptop being less (significantly) than the desktop (someone has tested and told me as he owns similar hardware specs for both which i will mention at the end)

the whole reason stands behind gioichi point that 3d is not as easy as a regular graphical output. but definitely it will equal atleast wii graphically which is in itself too great for a nintendo console... maybe even reach the quality of PSP games like crisis core (one of the most graphical games... no bloody i mean)

its more of a misunderstanding than misquoting/misinformed

PS - The specs are 6GB RAM, i7, 500GB, 1GB Graphics - need anything more? yes, a game that uses all these things... decent computers are the real deal, not overpowered ones


----------



## Escape (Jun 7, 2010)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> the whole reason stands behind gioichi point that 3d is not as easy as a regular graphical output. but definitely it will equal atleast wii graphically which is in itself too great for a nintendo console... maybe even reach the quality of PSP games like crisis core (one of the most graphical games... no bloody i mean)



Wow... are you actually saying that the PSP has better graphics than the Wii? where the hell do you live?


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jun 8, 2010)

Some people seem grossly misinformed about the power of the PSP vs. anything.  The 3DS will vastly outstrip the PSP, but it wouldn't even need to come close to matching a Wii to manage that.

I'm anticipating Gamecube-level graphics on the 3DS, and personally that's more than enough for me.  On a 3.x" screen, that'll look incredible... a vast improvement over any existing handheld.


----------



## granville (Jun 8, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> Some people seem grossly misinformed about the power of the PSP vs. anything.  The 3DS will vastly outstrip the PSP, but it wouldn't even need to come close to matching a Wii to manage that.
> 
> I'm anticipating Gamecube-level graphics on the 3DS, and personally that's more than enough for me.  On a 3.x" screen, that'll look incredible... a vast improvement over any existing handheld.


There's actually NO proof the 3DS will be that powerful at all. Anything you've heard or seen about the 3DS' tech specs are just rumor and speculation so far. It could potentially be Dreamcast power for all we know. I don't doubt it will be more powerful than the PSP, but there's really no proof of anything.

Anyways, I wanted to add a new followup- this news came from Craig Harris who is a senior editor of IGN. He is adamant that this rumor of the 3DS being a powerhouse is indeed true, and that his sources are from 3DS developers who have had a close hands on with the system. Here's some details ALL RUMORS STILL SINCE IT COULD BE FAKE-

- Craig thinks the 3DS name won’t change
*- Craig backs up the 360/PS3 power rumor, as he's the one that got the info from devs*
- devs were very impressed with the power
- Quality of the visuals will depend on the resolution of the 3D screen
*- significant power needed for the double rendering of 3d image*
- 3D will be an option on the system itself
*- Apparently a slider will be able to toggle the strength of the 3D effect*
- IGN believes there will be a Mario Kart game
- Developers are trying to figure out what to do with the 3D
- some devs still waiting on 3DS dev kits
- Craig has heard the 3D effect is very cool

http://gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=126192

Please keep in mind that IGN is not always to be trusted. From what i can remember, they initially reported that the DSi had two touchscreens. They later removed that information saying it was a translation error. But who's to say the same isn't true for this? I shall indeed admit i'm wrong if it turns out to be true, but i have a hard time believing a Nintendo handheld could be as powerful as something like the PS3 or 360... And i doubt they'd expend such an enormous effort in making the system so ultra powerful ONLY to power the 3D effect and not make the actual graphics amazing or whatever. If this rumor is true though, sounds like Nintendo is trying to appeal to the hardcore crowd here. I doubt they'd need such power for shovelware or whatever.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jun 8, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> There's actually NO proof the 3DS will be that powerful at all. Anything you've heard or seen about the 3DS' tech specs are just rumor and speculation so far. It could potentially be Dreamcast power for all we know. I don't doubt it will be more powerful than the PSP, but there's really no proof of anything.
> 
> I know that; was just stating my opinion.  It's just irritating seeing people say stuff like "well, the 3DS may actually come close to PSP graphics"
> 
> ...



He's starting to get awfully specific on a lot of this stuff... while IGN may not always be a trustworthy news source, why would a senior editor start saying all these specific things if he weren't reasonably sure they were true?  It would sure make IGN look bad if it turns out this guy was talking out of his ass, and I'd think a senior editor would at least be conscious of that.

That said, I still don't know what to think about it.  I don't doubt that considerable power is required for rendering the stereoscopic 3-D... essentially the device has to output 2 images for the screen instead of one.  And if both 3DS screens are parallax barrier, then it will have to render 4 images @ (assuming these are the screens it's using) 854x480.  That's no small feat.  To manage that _and_ achieve Gamecube-quality graphics (assuming _those_ rumours are true), maybe the 3DS really would need raw processing power approaching that of the 360?  Or at least at some point in between the Wii and 360, in terms of power.


----------



## granville (Jun 8, 2010)

One other thing- if you can just turn off the 3D effect at will AND the 3D effect is processor intensive, i wonder if some games will lag more with the 3D effect on. Kind of like HD resolution can impact framerates on 360 or PS3. Maybe turning it off could improve the performance. But meh, too early to even think about that...


----------



## Alex221 (Jun 8, 2010)

Range-TE said:
			
		

> stronger than the wii?
> on ps3/360 level?
> 
> nah,
> ...


yes all i need are gamecube graphics and for it only to be 200$ that would be the $l-l1T


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 14, 2010)

t377y000 said:
			
		

> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahaha
well... that seems to much!!! but love the idea of backguard compatibillity with gameboy games... unfortunately, that is not going to happend.

btw, Nintendo should give a devkit to Acekard Team. You know... for speed things up


----------

